# Driver rating



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

I guess there is no way to see which rider brought your rating down. I just noticed my rating slip but the last rider said it was the best trip so far.


----------



## Fluffhead (Oct 19, 2014)

I've only been driving for about a week and a half. I had a great day yesterday, but just logged in and noticed my rating fell all the way to a 4.7. I am beyond nervous! Where can drivers see the amount of ratings they have gotten and comments?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No way to see who rated you or when they did it! Relax, read tips here on the forum.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> No way to see who rated you or when they did it! Relax, read tips here on the forum.


oh OK got it, or is Uber just doing it so they can take more $ from us


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> No way to see who rated you or when they did it! Relax, read tips here on the forum.


I am able to see ratings only in invoices though.


----------



## Rafal (Jul 14, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> I am able to see ratings only in invoices though.


Those are your ratings for your passengers.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Get all your friends and relatives to sign up for Uber and get $10 for each and they get $20 free ride. Take them all on rides and have them rate you a 5. It's a threefor.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

i dont even worry about my rating anymore.

i had a 4.9 for a good while when the pax where better quality
went down to 4.74 after they lowered rates and the pax got shittier
managed to get back up to 4.8 two weeks ago but it hasn't budged up or down since

i think i've pretty much plateaued ratings wise

it'll be interesting to see what happens now that uber is changing the ratings policy to put emphasis on the last 100 rides being at least over 4.6 or deactivation.

i actually think thats worse than the old way.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Last 100 rides? Where / when did this become Uber policy?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

i saw some thread earlier today. i'll see if i can remember which.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

oh this one

but its florida related so i dont know if its just applies regionally. the ratings part is on the last half.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/great-news-for-se-florida.5352/


----------



## steven taylor (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello my name is talore and I am new here. I've been a driver for about 3 1/2 months. I'm in the o.c. Area. Love driving and being an UBER employee, but I am really trying to get on to the UBER xl so I can make more money.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

steven taylor said:


> Love driving and being an UBER employee....


Welcome to the forum. What kind of benefits is Uber currently offering it's employees and what made you decide to post in this thread?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Welcome to the forum. What kind of benefits is Uber currently offering it's employees and what made you decide to post in this thread?


LOL!

Welcome steven


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

steven taylor said:


> Hello my name is talore and I am new here. I've been a driver for about 3 1/2 months. I'm in the o.c. Area. Love driving and being an UBER employee, but I am really trying to get on to the UBER xl so I can make more money.


Hate to be the bearer of bad news but Uber doesn't have driver employees. You are now in business for yourself. No W2 at the end of the year, you get 1099-MISC.


----------



## steven taylor (Oct 15, 2014)

Courageous said:


> LOL!
> 
> Welcome steven


I was just really trying to get information on why the invoice was not able to download and as far as benefits I do not know about their benefits I'm just now learning to start the business of me driving for over and as it was told to me that this is my business and I Drive for myself and not over I don't understand that


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

steven taylor said:


> I was just really trying to get information on why the invoice was not able to download and as far as benefits I do not know about their benefits I'm just now learning to start the business of me driving for over and as it was told to me that this is my business and I Drive for myself and not over I don't understand that


They are rebuilding the dashboard and didn't bother to test all the features when they went live with it. They have no time frame to the fix.


----------



## steven taylor (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## gnan (Sep 25, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> oh OK got it, or is Uber just doing it so they can take more $ from us


I am starting to believe this now !


----------

